# Wood for Antler trade ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I need about a dozen antler tips. Just the last 3 inches or so of a point, 
Making key chains from them using .45 brass so they need to be sort of small. Thought I had bunch but they are all too big (red stag) or too old and/or chewed on. I'll make a good trade for them, or if someone has a source ???


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry ET i am out right now myself.. I have a source but it may be weeks before i get any... PLanning on swinging by your place this afternoon to drop off some stuff, let me know if and when you will be available.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Let me see if I have that many, if not I may be able to cut a few off. I don't have a use for the tips when I make a knife handle. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Richard...I gotta box of cut of tips you'd be welcome to ...plus I got a slew of whole antlers we could trim off.. I got no use for the tips... If interested, leeme know...and bring your knowledge on adjusting bandsaw blades.. Tried to run too big a piece of antler thru last week and it got away from me.. Snatched up the little center plate in the saw and chewed it all to hell. Replaced the plate..but the saw don't sound as good as it used to. Sure hope I didn't skrew up that new Woodslicer blade GB put on for me....LOL

Robert...I got a couple of dozen racks antler surplus right now .If'n you need any to tide you over, I'd be glad to share..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tortuga!! I may take you up on that.. If you get a chance PM me your address like i said i drive up from Brazoria to Deer Park so maybe I could swing by sometime.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me know if you need more Richard. I cut some off yesterday and have more I can do.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone !
Jim, I'll swing by the double wide and see if I can't get your band saw to sound right to you. 

RA, If you want to work out the detials with Jim I can save a trip for you and pick up your stuff at the same time. Won't be today though. 

Thanks again folks. FYI, if anyone has any antler bases they don't want, I know a duck call maker in NC who is always looking for some. Might be able to work a trade ??


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Yall still need some antler tips????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pm coming at you Robert with address. I can't be here tomorrow..but after that I'm free until the following Thursday...

I KNEW there must be some reason I kept chunking those little antler tips in their box.lol...

As to bandsaw blade..think I'm gonna order another one today just in case..wouldn't hurt to have a spare anyways..lol... GB put me on some clues to listen for to see if I bent the blade (and I'm pretty sure I must have..I really gave it hell on that antler and the little center plate looked like a cup before I was thru..lol)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ET..here's some of the antlers so you can decide if this is what kind you were looking for....jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Uh....YES!
I can't make it today, I think your out of the offoce tomorrow, so maybe Wednesday. I really appreciate it Jim !
It never hurts to have a second blade.
If the saw is making a click, click, click sound, it's the blade and may or may not be something that can be fixed. If the odd sound is constant, it's probably something we can correct. 
You can order better than factory replacment inserts for your saw also. 

Wednesday after work ??, I'm only 10 minutes from the double wide.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,Richard...I ordered a blade that I can just keep as a replacement down the line today.. No tick,tick,tick...Just sounds a little different..but that may be my imagination.. To tell the truth ..I AFRAID of that band saw :redface:..but it shore do make a difference in handling wood..

I got a couple of factory replacements from Jet for the table..and they were a really tight fit..had to tap them down to get them in..but they seem OK..Just not too easy to pull out like the old one was.. Think they will do just fine though..

Wednesday would be fine with me...gimme a call 713 781 5732...and I'll be sure to be here...

I may just lay bill's display case on you. He's down somewhere near NASA and it might be a little easier for him to connect with someone down in that neck of the woods. I know he goes over to annoy GB sometimes....LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Tort, you must of learned that trick from me. I was cutting some antler onetime not too long ago and got same results. Chewed up little center plate and noisy afterwards. Was able to get the noise out after some adjustments but I also may need to change blades also. Was an eye opener for sure as it sure jerked that piece away quickly and was just thinking about how it could have got a finger or hand in a very short time. Glad you didn't cut off anything important. At least for me, learned you can't guide an antler through the bandsaw freehand when not all of it not toughing the table!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Exactamente , Slip !!!!.. Just exactly what happened to me. I was hanging onto an antler butt trying to slice a little off the butt end to make it smooth for a concho. It musta grabbed one of the knobs on the antler and next thing I knew..stuff was flying everywhere..fortunately none of the pieces flying around was ME.. Scared the pizz out me...:redface:

Needless to say...NOW...when I want a nice smooth antler base..I head for the sander... Whew !!!! :hairout:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim, where'd you order the blade? I need to get a couple new ones. Cutting those slabs of mesquite is doing a number on my old Craftsman blade........ Ain't no tellin' how old that sucker is since it came with the saw when I bought it from a friend about 12 years ago....... But it was still 'new'..........lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, I went through a clean pair of underwear when it happened to me. I have cut some since, but now make sure it is solid against table, instead of holding the piece in hand and swing through the blade. Believe me, it scared me too!!! Still cringe when I think about what I did and outcome could have hurt.

Not A Good Idea to anyone that may think of trying that trick. Wrong thing to do. It needs contact throughout the sawing.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=295

Hooked...here is where I ordered the woodslicer blades.. Think it is about the only place you can get them...but they shipped pronto on the other one.. Best deal is to just call them on their 800 number and they will get it out same day..

You're gonna love that blade.. I wuz in the same fix as you..Trodery 'assured' me the blade was 'just like new'...LOL...

Man.!!! the difference is like night and day.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

From my experience, the WoodSlicer blade is better than the new TimberWolf blades, but again, that has been my experience. Accoring to the company and I can't disagree, the 1/2" can resaw as well as any 1" or larger blades and I have a 1.25" Timerwolf blade and I like the WoodSlicer better. I was sold when I bought my first one and I have multiple brand new Timberwolf blades on the shelf still in original package that I don't use. Only one I do use is the smaller 1/4" or smaller blades for scrolling. Price isn't bad either. Highland is a good company and sells high end stuff and I also believe, they are the only ones that sell this blade.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll give them a call in the morning.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Jim, I left a message at the double wide and PM sent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Jim, I left a message at the double wide and PM sent.


Gotcha, Richard...I'll see ya when I see ya...lol

jim


----------

